# Tony Lapratt ?



## HAPPY DAD (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey fellas new guy here from South Carolina. Was wondering about Lapratts boot camp. If his system would work regardless of terrain?

I am very intertested in coming up but I do not want to waste my time. If it would be beneficial to me I am gonna do it.

I have a call in with him now but he has not returned my call.


Opinions?


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome to MS. You might want to use the search function that is on the tool bar at the top and search under "Tony Lapratt". You will find hours of interesting reading that will provide you with dozens of opinions based on first hand accounts of Tony's workshops. While you are at it, you may also want to search for information about Clyde Kravitz, as well.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site Happy Dad.

Tony's system would work regardless of terrain.

As Munstrlndr suggested, use the search function and you'll find a lot of threads pertaining to Tony.


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Hey fellas new guy here from South Carolina. Was wondering about Lapratts boot camp. If his system would work regardless of terrain?
> 
> I am very intertested in coming up but I do not want to waste my time. If it would be beneficial to me I am gonna do it.
> 
> ...


 

get your fat wallet out for him to come down to South Carolina.....Buddy, youre better off flying up for bootcamp...


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Happy Dad, welcome to the site. Be patient with Tony returning your call. Some months he's only home for 2 or 3 days. The rest of the time he's on the road teaching people how to set up their properties. I've been to the Boot Camp and it will be money well spent if you're interested in setting up your property for good deer movement and the opportunity at some nice bucks. By the way, the previous comment about Clyde Kravitz is meant to be a joke.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Hey fellas new guy here from South Carolina. Was wondering about Lapratts boot camp. If his system would work regardless of terrain?
> 
> I am very intertested in coming up but I do not want to waste my time. If it would be beneficial to me I am gonna do it.
> 
> ...


I would consider using Tony for any kind of habitat. He has experience all over the north, midwest, and even down in the south. I think any habitat will improve, it is a matter of degrees though. You can't beat great natural habitat to start with.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

ifitsbrownitsdown said:


> get your fat wallet out for him to come down to South Carolina.....Buddy, youre better off flying up for bootcamp...


Uhh...brown, he is asking about the boot camp.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

mike hartges said:


> Happy Dad, welcome to the site. Be patient with Tony returning your call. Some months he's only home for 2 or 3 days. The rest of the time he's on the road teaching people how to set up their properties. I've been to the Boot Camp and it will be money well spent if you're interested in setting up your property for good deer movement and the opportunity at some nice bucks. By the way, the previous comment about Clyde Kravitz is meant to be a joke.


BTW it's Clive , Clyde is his drunken brother


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Oops


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I've heard Tony's name mentioned before. What's the deal? Does he teach a deer management class? Explains what to do with your property? What's a class cost?


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I really must be geting old, 'cuz the term "boot camp" for deer strikes me as silly at best and basically stupid. Read some books and just get out on the ground and enjoy the fun of learning on your own. My opinion only!


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

http://tonysulm.com/

Here is Tony's web address. You should be able to find answers to your questions here.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Bearblade said:


> I really must be geting old, 'cuz the term "boot camp" for deer strikes me as silly at best and basically stupid. Read some books and just get out on the ground and enjoy the fun of learning on your own. My opinion only!


Same for other sports right?

No baseball, basketball or football camps.

No tennis lessons.

No golf lessons.

No swimming lessons, just read a book and learn how on your own.

Everybody should just learn everything by trial and error, right?

I really have to say you have no idea what you are missing by dismissing the boot camp. It is the single most enjoyable deer hunting related experience of my life. You absolutely cannot learn what Tony LaPratt teaches from any book.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I want to go to the boot camp and plan too soon. I want to go for more than just to learn how to build beds and improve my property. I don't know what all he teaches but from what I have gathered it will do nothing but better me as a hunter. 
I do have one question though. Can his teachings be applied to a property with other hunters on it hunting their way or are they strictly for a property where everything is controled and done a certain way at a certain time by all hunters using the property?


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

bucksnbows said:


> I want to go to the boot camp and plan too soon. I want to go for more than just to learn how to build beds and improve my property. I don't know what all he teaches but from what I have gathered it will do nothing but better me as a hunter.
> I do have one question though. Can his teachings be applied to a property with other hunters on it hunting their way or are they strictly for a property where everything is controled and done a certain way at a certain time by all hunters using the property?


Much of what Tony teaches involves a long list of things that have nothing to do with building beds or habitat or growing food. 

Make sure you bring this issue up with Tony early in the camp. Tony uses every imaginable trick to funnel deer towards his location, including the bad habits of surrounding hunters. A big element of Tony's world is about observation of the prevailing conditions. If you know the patterns of the traditional hunters, then you can figure out what pathways deer will take to avoid them. You can then use the multitude of hunting techniques Tony will teach you to be in those places in a manner that will be unobtrusive. It is not the most ideal situation in the world, but on most properties, there are places these other hunters don't or won't go, and times when they don't or won't hunt. Those are the places and times you need to be in your stand. The deer understand their behavior and work around it. You can as well.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Very few take bow lessons, gun lessons, dressing for the weather lessons, ....if it was so different of a camp...and so magical, wouldn't we start to see grouse, turkey, bear, waterfowl, etc.. "bootcamps"?? Reason: the popularity and the emergence of the trophy hunter and large racks with whitetail..many so caught up in it, they continue to look for the magical technique and will pay any amount for the possible genie in the bottle formula ...whitetail have not changed..what has changed is the influence of human marketing$$ and the art of influence...this guy has no doubt mastered, kinda reminds me of the tales of snake oil salesman. I'm sure there is some benefit to attending his camp and I'm sure he is a fine hunter as well, any learning is not all bad, but they way some idiolize him, is actually kinda scary. The trophy deer population is not in jeapardy in Michigan, no matter if every hunter attends his "bootcamp":lol::lol: My opinion.


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

bioactive said:


> Same for other sports right?
> 
> No baseball, basketball or football camps.
> 
> ...



You defend him and take things so personally its scary.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Stix said:


> You defend him and take things so personally its scary.


So, I responded to a post that implied we are "silly" and "stupid" for taking the class:



> the term "boot camp" for deer strikes me as silly at best and basically stupid. Read some books and just get out on the ground and enjoy the fun of learning on your own. My opinion only!


Perhaps a less insulting comment from bearblade would not have elicited such a response from me.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Is this guy the deer hunting Yoda? From what I'm hearing he could even help on public land.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Who is the woman shooting the bow in your pic?


----------

